# Dead vinegaroon



## chuck (Jul 17, 2004)

my 1" (w/o tail) giant vinegaroon died.  found it in a shallow water bowl with a puncture wound in its side.
i'll try to attach the pic


----------



## Cooper (Jul 18, 2004)

That sucks, did he drown?


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 18, 2004)

Do know the cause of death, the puncture wound could have been made by a criket after it died. Anyhow, I send my condolences, sorry about your loss


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

there were no crickets in the tank when it died.  there were 2 sow bugs in there tho.  i'm guessing it did drown, but in the year or more that i had it it never drowned b4.  could the sow bugs have attacked it, if there wasn't any food in the tank?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2004)

so sorry for ur lost...


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

Stardust said:
			
		

> so sorry for ur lost...



thanks for the smile?

well im going to the show today.  lose one pet, gain room for another.


----------



## Goliath (Jul 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss, they are great inverts and it is a loss to lose one.
Mike


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 18, 2004)

The following article discusses a similar type of vinegaroon death.  Maybe it could help ya..


http://www.key-net.net/users/swb/pet_arthropod/index.htm


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

yea, she was FAT and i do have a piece of cork that sticks out of the substrate and goes into the air at an angle.  perhaps she fell off and burst, and walked to the water bowl?


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah, apparently overeating is a popular cause of death for them.. 

Poor little things.. I might want one, they seem cute..


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

she didnt pop from eating, she hasnt eaten in months.  she was just more fragile b/c of the weight.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 18, 2004)

ah, sorry for my noobishness.


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> ah, sorry for my noobishness.



its not your fault.....youre from jersey  ;P 
you were right, the weight did play a part in its popping


----------

